# Agony



## postman (13 Apr 2021)

Just after closing down my Fire Tablet,and sliding under the duvet to go to sleep,I sort of twisted to get comfortable,then oh dear,my hip or back went into spasm.What a lousy sleep I have had.It is aching now.no idea what I have done,can't bother the doctor with something so mild yet.Going to be a couple of days before we go back to care for the in-laws,that will be interesting if I'm not right.So today resting.


----------



## bikingdad90 (13 Apr 2021)

Good luck with resting up. Sounds like you have caught the nerve or pulled a muscle.

If there inflammation then NSAID painkillers such as ibuprofen is in order if you can take them. You should download the NHS app on your phone then you can ask your doctor for informal advice without making an appointment and they answer at will. It’s great as you can also order prescriptions, make appointments etc.


----------



## Teamfixed (13 Apr 2021)

Possibly try lying on your back with knees bent upwards and drop knees to floor alternate sides to get a gentle stretch through your back. As an intermittent back sufferer this usually helps me.


----------



## fossyant (13 Apr 2021)

Just be careful if you pop anything stronger like codeine - you can feel much better then be up and about and then pay for it. Volterol gel is excellent stuff, if pricey at £14 for a big tube, but worth it's weight in gold. It was the only thing that reduced the inflammation in my knee - just wish I'd used it immediately, rather than waiting over a week.


----------



## MartinQ (13 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> Just after closing down my Fire Tablet,and sliding under the duvet to go to sleep,I sort of twisted to get comfortable,then oh dear,my hip or back went into spasm.What a lousy sleep I have had.It is aching now.no idea what I have done,can't bother the doctor with something so mild yet.Going to be a couple of days before we go back to care for the in-laws,that will be interesting if I'm not right.So today resting.



I sometimes get back spasms and really rest is the only thing and it may take longer than a day. Pain killers may make it worse as they may mean you push it too much. Take care.


----------



## vickster (13 Apr 2021)

Hot water bottle


----------



## vickster (13 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Just be careful if you pop anything stronger like codeine - you can feel much better then be up and about and then pay for it. Volterol gel is excellent stuff, if pricey at £14 for a big tube, but worth it's weight in gold. It was the only thing that reduced the inflammation in my knee - just wish I'd used it immediately, rather than waiting over a week.


Get the 2.32% version.
On the medicines aisle, usually £10 at Tesco, £9.50 at Asda (or less on Amazon Prime) 
I use lots of the stuff on specialist advice


----------



## T4tomo (13 Apr 2021)

osteopath


----------



## vickster (13 Apr 2021)

Physio if it gets worse or doesn’t ease with time


----------



## byegad (13 Apr 2021)

You have my sympathy.
I woke 10 days ago with a cramp in my left calf. Been in pain ever since. Last Thursday went to see the doctor who says I've strained/pulled the muscle. It will get better in 6-12 weeks, or one and half to three months if she treats it. Woke last night with the same bloody cramp. So presumably re-starting the countdown from today.


----------



## postman (13 Apr 2021)

Well I am back from a slow walk,just bought some pyjamas.It's the scan next week,and I might behaving surgery soon after.So the walk has eased the back,can't believe it.Two different people.What a wimp I am.But thank you for the advice and thoughts,who would think turning over shuffling in bed would bring a spasm on..


----------



## vickster (13 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> Well I am back from a slow walk,just bought some pyjamas.It's the scan next week,and I might behaving surgery soon after.So the walk has eased the back,can't believe it.Two different people.What a wimp I am.But thank you for the advice and thoughts,who would think turning over shuffling in bed would bring a spasm on..


Scan of spine and spinal surgery?
It can be little movements that can cause muscle spasm especially if it's been grumbling for a while


----------



## postman (13 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> Scan of spine and spinal surgery?
> It can be little movements that can cause muscle spasm especially if it's been grumbling for a while


No next Wednesday is lower abdomen I have two large swellings,no pain no blood just swellings it's fun trying to put socks on and tying shoelaces.I have been stopped from cycling and lifting weights.The Doc -Surgeon is a lovely chap he rang me about three weeks ago,he is going to sort me out good luck with that.


----------



## vickster (13 Apr 2021)

So the back spasm is unlinked?
The scans are for what sound like hernias? Is that the diagnosis from the surgeon?


----------

